

Fake gold bars filled with tungsten showing up around the world, now NYC - ck2
http://www.businessinsider.com/tungsten-filled-gold-bars-found-in-new-york-2012-9

======
ck2
I know they have very close atomic weights but don't they have very different
conductive properties?

Couldn't it be detected that way? Or does surface effect defeat that?

~~~
duskwuff
Wikipedia says the resistivity of gold is 22.14 nΩ·m; tungsten is 52.8 nΩ·m.
While there's a mild difference there, I'm not sure it'd be easy to detect,
particularly as it has a very low resistivity to begin with. (Copper is
considered an _excellent_ conductor at 16.78 nΩ·m.)

